# Firefox to switch default search from Google to Yahoo



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Mozilla CEO Chris Beard announced the new five-year partnership in a post on the company's blog Wednesday.

"Our new search strategy doubles down on our commitment to make Firefox a browser for everyone," Beard wrote. "We believe it will empower more people, in more places with more choice and opportunity to innovate and ultimately put even more people in control over their lives online."

Firefox will make the switch to the new "enhanced Yahoo search" for U.S users in December, though users will still be able to change the default to Google, Bing, eBay, Amazon, Wikipedia or Twitter.

Read More


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I thought they had changed it to duckduckGo?? It has changed in my Firefox to that.

Perhaps it is different in different countries??

Yup, just America, but it does change to whatever you select in the drop down box.
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/11/19/promoting-choice-and-innovation-on-the-web/


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I've used both yahoo & google search engines & in my opinion google does a better job so i recommending firefox users set there default search engine to google after it changes to yahoo.


----------

